# Random Cichlid Pics



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Just some random shots


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Awesome looking tank and even better looking fish. 
I am still a novice when it comes to fish keeping, and am still too afraid of keeping cichlids since i don't know a thing about them, maybe in the future once i am more " fish-wise".
But great shots these.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I know the GT looks a little beat up, he was getting picked on at the store so I got him, I have a little salt in the water. 

Thanks, cichlids can be hard to keep. The fighting and matching up is the problem. But once a tank is stable don't touch it, lol.


----------

